# Tàng kinh cát > Hình ảnh, art, cad, cam v.v... >  nhờ anh em tạo dùm 2 file hình em gửi tiền

## thuonggia315

co cái máy cnc mini mua về chơi mà ko biet tạo file hình,anh em ai tạo dc zalo em 0909119315 tạo dùm em cái file em gui lại tien cafe nha
xin cảm ơn anh chị em

----------


## Thanhcuongquynhon

Lên mạng tìm đầy ra đó.

----------


## Thuviencnc

hình ảnh cần tạo đâu bác

----------

